# whats up with my banana plant?



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Noticing something odd with my banana plant, first months back it suffered a bag algae attack and nearly all the tubers died off. As you can see in the pics it has rooted quite well, however it hasn't grown any tubers like it used to have. Also the last three leaves have been big tall gorgeous leaves and the latest one is short stubby and has a very small leaf and has some red. Maybe I haven't given the new leaf enough time to grow as it just opened not over 5-7 days ago, still just looks a little wierd. Looking for any input on these matters, thanks.


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to tell you this, but the banana tubers won't grow back when the plant establishes itself. Once it roots down, the tubers will slowly rot away since it no longer needs the stored energy from the tubers. Only way to get some new bananas is by propagating the plant itself. New plants that form will develop the banana shaped tubers.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that's fine then, that thought was actually swirling around my mind. Now the new leaf....maybe its just young, it's been a hectic week maybe only 2 or 3 days since in unfolded. Thanks for the info.


----------

